# iPod Classic fait geler iTunes



## DarkPeDrO (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon cousin a eu un iPod Classic 80 Go en Aout 2008 pour son anniversaire, son ordinateur sous Windows XP SP2 était bourré de virus.
Bref, il a téléchargé et installé la dernière version de iTunes (à cette époque) et a commencé à remplir l'iPod de chansons.
Un moment, il a tout supprimé, parce qu'il avait eu un problème (je ne sais pas lequel), et maintenant, quand il veut le connecter a son ordi, iTunes s'ouvre mais se gèle tout de suite.
On a essayé sur mon MacBook: pareil.

Que faire, donc, pour faire une réinitialisation complète depuis l'iPod?

Merci!

.... et bonne année


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Il a essayé l'appuie long sur play/pause + menu ?
Sur ton mac, l'iPod apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui, l'iPod apparait bien dans l'utilitaire de disques de mon Mac, le souci, c'est que mon cousin, et son iPod sont maintenant à 1000 Km de chez moi, donc j'aurais voulu savoir ce que lui, il peut faire avec son iPod et son ordi sous Windows XP SP2.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Dans Poste de Travail, il fait un clique droit puis "formater".
Histoire de nettoyer tout ça.

Et il investie dans un vrai antivirus et un firewall.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci de ta réponse.

Mais j'ai cru lire partout que pour formater un iPod, il ne faut surtout pas passer par les utilitaires Windows, ou utilitaire de disque Mac, de risque de rendre le baladeur inutilisable, qu'il valait mieux utiliser iTunes ou le gestionnaire iPod.

Alors je me suis trompé? On peut bien faire cette manip' sans souci?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> ...



Oulah. Tu m'apprends un truc ! 
C'est ce que j'avais fait avec le iPod Classic d'un ami, pas eu de soucis.
Enfin, si on t'a déconseillé cette manip, il y a probablement un risque. 

Dans ce cas, un bon nettoyage de son ordi et une réinstallation d'iTunes s'impose.
Et qu'il analyse son iPod avec un anti-virus.
Ca sent le virus à plein nez...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour toutes tes réponses, je vais voir avec mon cousin, ce qu'on pourra faire, en se basant sur tes idées.


----------

